# Portside NAS



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Made some new friends. Jack pulled up a massive stud flounder 22". He also managed a grouper and his buddy kyle caught a keeper ARS. Indy shows up and catches a nice Spanish. I was stuck pulling up short flounder drooling. I ended up with a slot red and 14" grey snapper. A nice fun filled day on base today. Bait was thick LY and mullett.


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Doc, I'm gonna have to catch you out on base sometime and learn some tips. I'm learning saltwater and haven't caught anything but ok fish and mullet.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It was a fun afternoon!! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> It was a fun afternoon!! :thumbup:


Looks like it! Thanks for the invite Cornflake. :shifty: Haha. Just messin'. But for real we gotta do some fishing soon!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I called you bro haha! Im fishing tonight (not sure where yet) and NAS again on thursday if you wanna hit it!


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Someone got photo bombed lol


----------

